# My Dart frog has dramatically become annorexic, sluggish, and loss of color on head



## Darn fungus (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a tank set up with 4 frogs. about 8-10 days ago we noticed that one of the mint frogs remained in the water bowl for extended periods of time and seemd/appeared to be slow and depleted of a healthy frame-(skinny), we thought the grey coloration was do to abbrations on the head but then as the days whent by, its now gotten to the point were you can see its ribs its SO skinny compared to the other mint we got. i did research and unfortunateley could not find ANY pictures resembling a similar display of discoloration and annorexia in dart frogs. iv done research and the only thing id say it is is chytrid- a dermatalogicol fungus. Me being me_ not having to go to the vet as an option for i simply CANT, i filled a bowl up with water, dilluted some neosporin which is a cream thus probably didnt work, into it, (just a little bit), and placed the frog in their for about 20 seconds. then i put him in a glass were i brushed some neosporin carefully onto the discolored skin hoping this would help. i placed him back into the tank and i got too concerned with the affects it might have so i then bathed him in water. i was carefull to cause minimum stress when doing this but i fear this may have done nothing. i have a PICTURE FOR BEST REFERANCE


----------



## Darn fungus (Feb 11, 2015)

Darn fungus said:


> I have a tank set up with 4 frogs. about 8-10 days ago we noticed that one of the mint frogs remained in the water bowl for extended periods of time and seemd/appeared to be slow and depleted of a healthy frame-(skinny), we thought the grey coloration was do to abbrations on the head but then as the days whent by, its now gotten to the point were you can see its ribs its SO skinny compared to the other mint we got. i did research and unfortunateley could not find ANY pictures resembling a similar display of discoloration and annorexia in dart frogs. iv done research and the only thing id say it is is chytrid- a dermatalogicol fungus. Me being me_ not having to go to the vet as an option for i simply CANT, i filled a bowl up with water, dilluted some neosporin which is a cream thus probably didnt work, into it, (just a little bit), and placed the frog in their for about 20 seconds. then i put him in a glass were i brushed some neosporin carefully onto the discolored skin hoping this would help. i placed him back into the tank and i got too concerned with the affects it might have so i then bathed him in water. i was carefull to cause minimum stress when doing this but i fear this may have done nothing. i have a PICTURE FOR BEST REFERANCE


 We feed them regularly fruit flies with calcium one time and sodium the other every other day, their is no reason for them to be undernourished


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You are aware that chytrid doesn't respond to neosporin right? Or that it doesn't typically affect the dorsal surface of the frog in that manner? 

You really need to get it to a vet. 

And you shouldn't be dusting the food with sodium (salt). I'm not sure what you are using for a dusting supplement but the post about it makes very little sense. What brands are you using? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

What is the humidity like in your tank?

Rani


----------



## Darn fungus (Feb 11, 2015)

I am using calcium powder and another powder i cant recall for im at school right now, powder, but i use them in small portions, usually without the thing i may have mistaken for sodium,but the others are perfectly healthy and iv had them for about 3 years now. i spray their tank pretty good each day keeping it +80%. their isnt a vet for a loong distance but any medication to help treat it im willing to do if i can get it. also one concern raiser for me is that i dont have a quarantine tank for him. And iv noticed he's not eating! hell just hop right through them.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

You can use storage bins for QT. These are the ones I use.
Homz 6" Medium Clear Storage, Set of 8 - Walmart.com
The longer you keep him with the others the longer you keep them at a greater risk than needed.


----------

